# [SOLVED] Seeking fan advice, mounting fans on the MUX-120 and ...



## Tomlong75210 (Feb 15, 2008)

First Issue
Situation: I am building a new tower. The case is a 932-HAF and I have just finished mounting the MUX-120 on top of my i5-750 Lynnefield.

I had seen this cooler before, and I read up a bit on the installation and performance in one of the Tom's Hardware articles. The tip about installing a custom fan seemed interesting, so I went ahead and bought a GELID 120mm fan with PWM control. Its range is 700-1500 RPM. My MUX-120 came with a stock 1200RPM fan.

Should I install the stock fan and the GELID fan on the cooler? If not, should I keep the GELID fan mounted to pull air toward the cooler; if yes, should I keep the GELID fan mounted to push air toward the cooler and have the TR X-Silent fan push air away from the cooler.

932-HAF - http://www.coolermaster.com/product.php?product_id=5363

The only fan I will be adding to the case is a slot fan, that will be placed just below my HD 5870 to help funnel the hot air the GPU's fan will push down out of the case. (I just looked at the card, hadn't opened it yet, and the fan will be pushing air down a number of inches beyond the reach of this slot fan... Maybe I should stick it back in the case with the HD4870.)


----------



## Acuta73 (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Seeking fan advice, mounting fans on the MUX-120 and ...*

Everything I have read with that type of cooler is to run push/pull configuration at fairly low fan speeds. If you don't have one, a fan controller will likely help out a lot.

Watch fan configuration on that case, lots of huge fans. If your temps seem high, turn down the side/front fans to way low and max the top/rear fans.

Good luck!


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

*Re: Seeking fan advice, mounting fans on the MUX-120 and ...*



Ssrogg said:


> Everything I have read with that type of cooler is to run push/pull configuration at fairly low fan speeds. If you don't have one, a fan controller will likely help out a lot.
> 
> Watch fan configuration on that case, lots of huge fans. If your temps seem high, turn down the side/front fans to way low and max the top/rear fans.
> 
> Good luck!


I agree, to much turbulence with fans blowing different directions will hinder more than help


----------



## Tomlong75210 (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: Seeking fan advice, mounting fans on the MUX-120 and ...*

Yeah, I left the fan off, and I do not see a need to install it at the moment. The CPU is sticking in the 29-33 range, the system, under 40. I can't get Windows to boot yet, so I do not know about other temps. Everything is green so far, however. I did not even have the manual fix the memory timings because the profile worked, haha. After finally moving the SATA cables around to get the HDDs in the master-slave configs I want, I now have to deal with a moved Windows install...


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

*Re: Seeking fan advice, mounting fans on the MUX-120 and ...*

pre-vista, do a repair install. Vista/7..they made it more difficult on us.


----------



## Tomlong75210 (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: Seeking fan advice, mounting fans on the MUX-120 and ...*



magnethead said:


> pre-vista, do a repair install. Vista/7..they made it more difficult on us.


The repair failed big time. I think it has something to do with the fact that the main drive was assigned letter L because there was already an existing XP install when I installed that one. All the DOS commands failed too, so I had to reinstall on top of the old Windows install. That did not turn out too nicely either, but I do not feel like doing a clean reinstall yet. It takes hours to copy (backup) all of my files...


Thanks for the input all!
- Tomlong75210


----------

